# NI detailers offering a "drive-in" wash?



## rmac86

Hi all,

Aware there are several great detailers here in NI but do any of them offer a drive in 'quick wash' service? I currently don't have access to my own equipment (buried in my parents garage) and I need my car cleaned fairly quickly. Going to the local hand car wash is out of the question - my mother went there recently and had a massive deep scratch put in her newish Honda CR-V so that's out. I can't really afford to be without my car so can't really leave it at a professional detailers place either.

Any solutions guys?


Thanks,

R.


----------



## Cookies

The only thing I can suggest, and it's something I do, particularly at this time of year is to grab your wash mitt, couple of buckets, drying towel, wheel brush, QD and a few Microfibres and head down to tescos and use their jet wash. I use the one in Banbridge and do occasionally get a strange look, but it makes me happy. 

Cooks

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Brian mc21

Would help if you told folks what part of the province your in fella 👍


----------



## BillyT

Brian mc21 said:


> Would help if you told folks what part of the province your in fella 👍


Just thinking that myself.


----------



## rmac86

Cookies said:


> The only thing I can suggest, and it's something I do, particularly at this time of year is to grab your wash mitt, couple of buckets, drying towel, wheel brush, QD and a few Microfibres and head down to tescos and use their jet wash. I use the one in Banbridge and do occasionally get a strange look, but it makes me happy.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603


Thanks for that chum, I was considering that but unfortunately my good buckets/mitts/microfibers are all buried at the moment with no hope of getting near them until well into the new year.

Might just go and buy some cheap "throwaway" gear and go down to the local buy-time jet wash as you suggest. Only issue with that is I would have to find a jet wash with a separate tap close by as I can't really transport a full bucket in the car.

Thanks,

R.


----------



## rmac86

Brian mc21 said:


> Would help if you told folks what part of the province your in fella 👍


I'm located in south Belfast mate if that's any help at all?

Thanks,

R.


----------



## ADoc

Hi folks

To be honest, I'm on the same boat (North Down, Ards, Bangor area). I'm mega fussy about swirls etc, but just don't have the time to carry out the weekly safe wash the way I'd like to anymore.

Any suggestions would be gratefully received!


----------



## wee man

Fire the jet wash into your bucket, carefully it tends to backfire.

Wee Man


----------



## peterdoherty

PMG Autocare used to do this but now only offer it as a maintenance package to existing customers.
Seen The Car Company in Maryland Industrial Estate have it advertised on their site... thecarcompanyni.co.uk

But I think I saw on FB that you have to pre book?


Let me know how you get on as I'm in similar boat.


----------



## BillyT

The Car company are worth while booking.

They do a safe wash and its not a 10 minute thing.

They are the only company in Belfast that offer a safe wash now PMG now send there customers there.


----------



## ADoc

I contacted these guys yesterday evening (very speedy and helpful reply).

Pre-booking is required. They open from 9-2pm on Saturday, and last washes during weekdays at this time of year are around 3.30pm.

I'm intending to give them a shout next week at some stage....


----------



## [email protected]

What sort of money are they asking, and what is the definition of a 'safe wash'

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## ADoc

They charge £10 for the safe wash service, and their website mentions the use of snow foam, lambs wool mitts, grit guards and safe drying techniques.

Their work looks good on Facebook (The Car Company).

It's a shame I live about 15 miles from where they're based (work in Belfast though). The motor will filthy again by the time I get home!


----------

